# '79 Banana River Skiff Refurbish



## MariettaMike

wow…you've been working. Do you have a sketch of the new deck layout?

I really like that trailer, and will call those guys.


----------



## cutrunner

Heck yea
cant wait to see what glasser has in store for it.
ive always been a fool for the ice bkue inside anr out


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch

Looks like a fun project. I like to see the older skiffs getting rebuilt. Will be watching this one closely for sure.

Would love to find a hull like this in need of repair.


----------



## Parrboy

Financially it makes no sense to own a boat  but that is a cool looking skiff. Cutting fiberglass is no fun but it sounds like it will turn out great


----------



## jboriol

> wow…you've been working. Do you have a sketch of the new deck layout?
> 
> I really like that trailer, and will call those guys.


Call Kevin at Sport Trail in Bay St. Louis, Miss.  228-467-1885.  They are very popular on the northern gulf coast and built a nice set up to your specs.  On their Facebook site it showed them making one for an Egret so I guess some boat builders in FL are starting to use them.  Service is top notch.

Thanks for the comments, I've had numerous boats over the years but always dreamed about a simple poling skiff.  I went to look at some skiffs today for ideas and took the wife so we could look at several different levels for finishes side by side and gave her some flats skiff 101.  She obviously loved the Mav 17 HPX until she took a look at the price tag.  She was not sure what I was planning until I showed her Mitzi vs. Mav. vs. Mosquito Bay fit and finish and explained what Glasser could do.  

As far as the deck layout, I'm looking at something like the Shipoke '14 (Now IPB) they started building again a few years ago which is virtually the same hull as mine but its a 14' vs. my 15'9".  I'm going old school on the flat side console, alum tank in the front dry storage with deck hatch and an open rear bulkhead.  I would like to point the rod tips to the stern to avoid crowding the front storage with tubes since that will be my only dry storage.  Thinking about a small crustacean well in the port aft sponson.  Debating if I will put my MinnKota back on the front as I rarely use it, but it would be cool to have for occasional dock fishing for trout and snook at night.  Thinking about electrical system and what I need to account for, but I have a few months to work on that.

Here is generally what I'm thinking for deck layout (minus front hatch):


----------



## TidewateR

I can't wait to see how she turns out. I've always loved this skiff.


----------



## FlyFisherK

Glasser is going to make your dreams come true. His work is out of this world. You won't regret taking your skiff to him.


----------



## jboriol

I've made some progress with tear down and my part is done for now.  Bringing her to Glasser Boat Works next week to see some magic happen over the next few months!


----------



## jmrodandgun

That's one of the coolest things I've seen in a long time.


----------



## swampfox

79!? 

Are you sure it's a 79? I have heard of these. But never seen one in person. I can't believe they had a boat this bad ass in 79. That predates HB by nearly 20 years. Did Dolphin buy the molds from them? That's crazy to thnk this design was the king of the flats for two decades. The Super skiffs are legends in the Keys. Good move on the deck design. That layout was kinda funky. I would like to know more history and more pics if you have it. I am a junkie for this stuff.


----------



## jboriol

> 79!?
> 
> Are you sure it's a 79? I have heard of these. But never seen one in person. I can't believe they had a boat this bad ass in 79. That predates HB by nearly 20 years. Did Dolphin buy the molds from them? That's crazy to thnk this design was the king of the flats for two decades. The Super skiffs are legends in the Keys. Good move on the deck design. That layout was kinda funky. I would like to know more history and more pics if you have it. I am a junkie for this stuff.


I love classics as well...here is some info From the actual boat builder I found when i researched the skiff a few years back.  Indeed boat title says 1979   and it was definitely ahead of its time.  There is also some interesting history about this skiff in an interview with Scott deal of maverick on skiff republic where he credits this skiff in the development of the modern skiffs we all know today.  


Re: Mitchell skiff project
Reply #51 - Jan 19th, 2010 at 3:59pm     Howdy fellow skiff lovers -
I am the Dave Exley mentioned above.  A buddy contacted me and directed me to your forum and this thread.  It looks like a really great forum, so I signed in and thought I'd chip in my knowledge.
The Mitchell skiff of this thread is a good little boat and part of it was incorporated in my small Banana River Skiff and Super Skiffs.  Seeing deerfly's photos reminds me of all the fun I've had building small skiffs, and it also makes me itch all under.
About 1976, my wife and I were tent camping at Sandsprit Park in Stuart and I saw an identical 14' Mitchell being hauled out at the boat ramp.  I really liked the forward side flare and generous bow deck.  The owner (wish I could remember his name) generously agreed to let me to make a mold off his boat.  Not wanting to cross Russ Mitchell, I gave him a call and asked permission to splash part of the 14' Mitchell skiff.  Russ laughed and said "Sure, but I don't know who to refer you to because I splashed it off another boat sometime ago and we do so much of that back and forth that I can't remember where that one came from."  So I took that as permission and the fiberglass guys at Stuart Angler in Port Salerno gelcoated and chopped the Mitchell's sides and partway under the rolled chine for me.  So the sides and about 4 inches below the spray rail of the Mitchell became part of the Banana and Super Skiffs. Starting with that that I extended the sides at the back to about 15'6" to 15'10", depending on the iteration, and created the indented transom which formed aft boxes like the Hewes Bonefisher and my bigger 17'10" Super Skiff.
Over the next few years, we squared up the rolled chine, made a version with a 4' wide bottom and another with a 5' wide bottom.
Deep Water Cay Club bought a few of those 5 wides with a balsa cored bottom, then I added the V-bottom to have a more comfortable ride from DWCC to their permit flats, about 10 miles away across an open sound.  A standard forefoot would more easily bury in the sand, so I made the V with a cutaway forefoot and flat shoe so the boat could go in shallower water, then kept the chine level to help with bouyancy.  An unexpected benefit was that level chine stayed underwater when an angler was on the bow and thus eliminated chine slap, creating the silent stalking flats boats seen everywhere today.  I should have patented that.  It was almost 10 years before anyone figured it out, then Scott Deal of Maverick asked for permission to incorporate the level chine design in a new boat he called the Mirage and afterwards others copied it too.  I still respect Scott for asking for permission.
My little company went out of business in the recession of the early 80's (my own fault -- always spending on R&D and not enough $$ cushion.)  I leased the V-bottom molds to my friend Jack Broyl of Dolphin Boats and he eventually bought them from me.  I had been building some custom flat bottom Banana River Skiffs for an aquatic weed control company in Ft Lauderdale and they bought those molds so they could keep making them for their growing business. Every now and then I still see those little boats with spray tanks installed going down the highway.  With those flotation boxes and a tiny outboard on the indented transom, those are ideal for launching off a steep pond bank without flooding the boat.
That's how I remember it and that's enough for now.
Whatever you do, have fun (even when working with fiberglass you can always find something to laugh about!)
Sincerely,
Dave


----------



## jboriol

This is the only original banana river skiff picture I've found...Circa 1978. Sexy lines for a skiff produced when I was still running around on my bike with training wheels 35 years ago!!!


----------



## swampfox

That's what blew my mind! I couldn't believe that sexy of a boat was rolling around in the 70s. When you look at what all the others looked like at the time. And it still looks good-timeless! It's the Cindy Crawford of flats skiffs. I always assumed these were a late 80s creation. My old ass was only five years old when they were making the plug for this thing


----------



## TidewateR

very cool!

keep us posted on this


----------



## swampfox

Is this what the Ranger a Ghost is based off of as well?


----------



## MariettaMike

The skiff I thought was a Banana River skiff from a distance appears to be home made from up close.


----------



## jboriol

Not sure about the ghost...?

There are some weed pond skiffs still running around that are a smaller version of the BRS. I see one almost every day on my way to work. As I understand it these molds were sold to the weed pond company that then made them for a while. They are very basic layouts so they could be launched easily from pond banks.


----------



## jboriol

Funny, looked at the post again and noticed you are in Lake Mary so that is likely the very same skiff I see most mornings when I come up 417!


----------



## jboriol

With the holidays behind us, Glasser is making progress on the skiff!  After grinding the hull they found some thin spots in the bow floor and with the fuel tank and front hatch storage planned up front John suggested putting some additional glass and coring that area.  He is working on the bulkhead layout and deck next.  Stay tuned...


----------



## grovesnatcher

That's going to be a killer skiff when John gets done with her  looking forward to seeing it come to life. Thanks


----------



## Shicks007

This is a great thread. I really enjoyed reading the history of these boats. That is a sexy little rig. I have to ask, what is the purpose of the grid layout on the forward core repair?


----------



## jboriol

As I understand it, the grid layout serves two purposes 1) reuse smaller pieces due to expense of material, 2) you can fit the pieces over uneven surface and glass over to get a smooth finished surface. I had to ask, I was not sure either!


----------



## Dillusion

> This is a great thread. I really enjoyed reading the history of these boats. That is a sexy little rig. I have to ask, what is the purpose of the grid layout on the forward core repair?


The large piece is scored, not cut all the way, so that it can fit non-linear contours better for glassing over.


----------



## jboriol

Thanks for the comments!  Making some good progress on the skiff.  John suggested we should give it another layer of glass to strengthen up the hull and give a smoother surface when sanding out the interior.  She is still crazy light, so it should be a really skinny skiff.  Sized out the front deck for 7', which should be a really nice size for multiple anglers and ample storage.  Added phenolic to the rear sponson boxes so the trim tab screws would bite and then flotation foam will be added.  The bulkheads are sized and glassed, should be going in next week and 15 gal powder coated tank from Blue Point Fabrication will be ordered next week.  Time to start ordering some electrical goodies so I can mock up the layout!  Going with the Odyssey PC680-P Battery, but the mount costs as much as the battery.  Might try to fabricate something out of starboard?  If anybody has some do's and don'ts for electrical rigging, I'm all ears!!!

Going to Key West in late March, so I've got my fingers crossed that John will make it happen and I will be taking the skiff! :-/

*New glass in hull*

























*Front deck mock up*

















*Template and glass bulkheads*

























*Phenolic added to sponson box walls for tabs*


----------



## jboriol

So I am quickly learning that the finer things in life take time...sort of like a fine scotch or wine.  Trying to be patient while things progress!  

On the plus side I got some goodies in the mail this week, so I'm excited about getting started on the rigging when I get the hull back.  Also cleaned out the garage and put some stuff on the classifieds so I can squeeze more out of the budget for hydraulic steering!

Got some toggles with labels that someone else recommended from their build, new Yamaha 704 binnacle, and some misc. electrical stuff.  Starting to wonder what I got myself into???



























Bulkheads glassed in






















































Transom totally replaced, had some delamination and wet wood...pretty solid for 30+ years old, but if we are doing this I want to do it right









All for now...


----------



## hookemdano

This is gonna be awesome.


----------



## Godzuki86

It's looking good! A couple questions. 

Will there be some sort of "liner" for the cockpit? 

What kind of steering are you planning on hydraulic wise?

Be careful with that binnacle, I lost my damn yamaha emblem/sticker do hicky off mine less than a month old! So if you see it start peeling a corner, rip it totally off and glue that sucker!

Boat is looking awesome!

Andy


----------



## jboriol

Thanks guys...
No liner similar to older HB or EC it's going to stay light with no liner. Not sure about steering, looked at bay star, any suggestions?

I will be looking for that sticker coming off! Thanks


----------



## Godzuki86

I have bay star on mine. I'm not going to say I love it, only because the sea star is faster lock to lock and with the bigger cylinder turns slightly easier. But it is 100% useable and nothing wrong with it. I don't see you having a problem at all. I'd go for it.


----------



## TidewateR

this thing will be a beauty! ...*skiff envy setting in*


----------



## jboriol

Thanks Tide...this skiff started like the Ugly Duckling, and I had to do this or chop her up with a chainsaw because with every trip it became increasingly doubtful that it would make it back to the ramp!  And, you MS/LA boys are always welcome to come down to FL when she is ready! 

A big part of the fear factor was my mushy transom...but no more! 

Glasser built the new transom like a tank, but light as a feather!


----------



## acraft1720

Thanks for sharing photos, looks like a ton of work but will be worth it!


----------



## jboriol

Slow going but making progress.  Got the BayStar hydraulic steering, a new steering wheel and found this anodized aluminum toggle switch plate on Amazon.  Went to Glasser's last weekend to measure the bulkhead for switches and electrical components so I can start laying out my electrical components and wiring for the aft locker.










Glasser also go the aft locker and bilge/motor well built, glassed and gel coated.  The drain turned out nice and floatation foam was added and glassed in.  Now he is working on the front locker so we can measure for the fuel tank and start the decks.

The plan is to complete the interior bulkheads and rod tubes and them flip the hull and get the hull painted ice blue.  I can't wait to get rid of the yellow paint from the 70's.


----------



## johnbw620

Very cool what you're doing. And the blue will be nice, but don't hate on that yellow.


----------



## TidewateR

> but don't hate on that yellow.


It is a Banana river skiff afterall!

-this thing is going to be badass! Any plans to bring her back to fish LA or MS?


----------



## kooker

Where is glasses located?


----------



## jboriol

> Very cool what you're doing.  And the blue will be nice, but don't hate on that yellow.


.   Last two boats have been yellow and my house is yellow, so I'm challenging myself to venture out...not hating on the yellow! Though I wonder how many other skiffs have been the same color for 36 years :-? Wait...I doubt there are many around that long in any color!

Tide I'm only taking her back to MS/LA if you guide me! 

Glasser Boatworks is in rockledge, FL, the mans got mad boat building skills!


----------



## Shicks007

She's really coming along nicely! That bow flare is sexy! What are you using for core for your bulkheads and what cloth? Your boat is going to be awesome with the ice blue hull.


----------



## jboriol

Thanks 8up...
1/2" corecell bulkheads and 3/4" corecell decks. 1.5 oz glass layer over entire hull to stiffen it up and 1708 and 1.5 oz on corecell. Penske for transom. Light, strong and proven on several of the better high end skiffs out there. One person can lift the entire rear of the skiff off the trailer, so it should stay pretty light even when deck is added. 
Going with materials similar to glasser's 16 waterman build that was on here a few years ago, pretty much what made me decide to do this restomod.


----------



## Gavin10202001

Really good post, I am currently rebuilding a 2014 IPB 14'. Same hull design as yours just smaller. The design I bought was not structurly sound. Kept getting water intrusion, gelcoat was cracking really bad from the flexing. So a couple of months I completly tore the boat apart, started buying supplies and demo. Just learning how the whole foam core works.


----------



## jboriol

Gavin, sorry to hear that...I remember that skiff. The builder would not remedy the issue? I talked to them first, but did not want to go which them due to all the new builds they had lined up. Look forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## jboriol

Went to Glasser's shop today to drop off some hardware for John to use for the deck template.  He's making good progress.

Front hatch supports about to get glassed in








Making templates for rod racks, using glass over Penske 
















Rear locker hatch cut in
















Matterhorn White AwlGrip in rear locker
















I'm doing the wiring and some rigging, so I've started my mock up of the bulkhead electrical, and got an aluminum bracket for my Odyssey Battery that is being powder coated white.


----------



## [email protected]

I think I might be just as excited about this build as you. All of Glasser's builds are my favorites but this one and his 16' Waterman have to be at the top of the list. True custom builds, starting with just the hull.

Couple of questions.
-What type of tab switches are you using and where will they be located? (I really like the suggestion someone gave Icarus about mounting them under the side console for a cleaner look.)
-Is the front hatch going to be on the bulkhead or deck?
-Are you keeping the original poling platform?
-Does Glasser think he will have it ready for your Key's trip?
-I hope this doesn't offend you. But would you be apposed to disclosing what the restoration is costing you? If you and Glasser don't mind.


----------



## crisslackwater

These are very nice but simple tab switches,

http://www.monstermarinestore.com/productdetail.cfm?productid=582&incat=28

My question, if you don't mind, is, why fuses? Breakers seem to be the better choice and there are panels available now.

https://www.bluesea.com/products/5052/ST_CLB_Circuit_Breaker_Block_-_6_Position_with_Negative_Bus


----------



## swampfox

Holy Crap! I haven't been on here n a while. And was checking this thread regularly. And it was moving slow. It looks like it's coming along great now. You got a great guy working on it now. Did you get those switches from some guys in Charlseton? I was wanting to get those. But I need to know the spacing required center to center. I have custom SS plate cut. So I am nor sure they will fit. That switch plate is sweet by the way. How much and do you have a link?


----------



## jboriol

Spruce,
Thanks for the comments, it's fun to do something unique...she is starting to come together!


> Couple of questions.
> -What type of tab switches are you using and where will they be located? (I really like the suggestion someone gave Icarus about mounting them under the side console for a cleaner look.)
> -Is the front hatch going to be on the bulkhead or deck?
> -Are you keeping the original poling platform?
> -Does Glasser think he will have it ready for your Key's trip?
> -I hope this doesn't offend you. But would you be apposed to disclosing what the restoration is costing you? If you and Glasser don't mind.


-Toggles for tabs similar to Icarus's build, locating them underneath is a cool concept but would take some getting used to while running.  Nothing else on console, very simple.
-Glasser is building a front deck hatch.  Storage is huge, 7' front deck so I should have room for casting platform in front of hatch lid.
-Yes on keeping platform, east cape made it in 2010
-Glasser might make it, but since this is all a learning curve for me on rigging and wiring so I don't know if I'll make it.  CEO of my company visits this week and in laws latter in the week = not much will get done in my end  :'(
-Less than a shiny new HB, Mav, EC or BT , and I did not second mortgage my house for it.  I won't get into glasser's costs and I did the tear down and plan to do most of the wiring and rigging.  I did it in stages and have not compiled the total project cost yet (when I do I have to tell my wife). I can PM you when I get you an approx $ figure.

Cris, I like those tab switches and looked at them just, decided to do very simple toggles.  And I am a newbie at rewriting so there are definitely better ways to go on fuse blocks.  Had I seen the one you mentioned I might have gone with it.  Thanks for the input!

Swamp, thanks for checking it out.  Here is the link:

Switches and labels. http://newwiremarine.com/

JEGS Performance Products 11008 5-Toggle Switch Panel on amazon $22.99


----------



## jboriol

Did some wiring tonight on the skiff.  Trying to get the main wiring done before the deck goes on and while it's more accessible.  I'm pleased with it for my first wiring job...hopefully everything works!!!  I need a few more connectors for he battery cables and then I'll hook some accessories up to test them out.  

John got some work done on the cockpit rod racks and then he'll be working on the rod tubes and fuel tank install.


----------



## Snookdaddy

Superb job with the wiring! I did the same type wiring on my Challenger and it takes time to do it right!


----------



## gheenoelotide

that is awesome..

is this the same hull as the renegade? Kinda looks like it doesnt have the V of the superskiff.

anyways, awesome boat, should have a renegade myself in the next day, cant wait to see how this turns out


----------



## Dillusion

This is the battery box I use for the pc680- it's pre-powdercoated black and ready to drop in:

http://www.portablepower.com/PC680-Battery-Box---Black


----------



## cutrunner

Skiff is coming out great. Are you still planing on a late March keys trip?
Crap, this reminds me I gotta send you some money for that compass


----------



## jboriol

Thanks guys. 

Yes this skiff is similar the renegade but lacks the deadrise and has no liner or core on hull sides. So it should be considerably lighter, but doesn't ride as good as the super skiff. Good luck with your skiff!

Matty that is awesome thanks for sharing, mine is similar and being powder coated white. Wish I had seen that one!

Cat, Yes I'm going to the keys the last week of March but I'll be wade fishing! I guess I'll have to go back down in a few months for the shakedown cruise. Compass is yours, send the check when you are ready.


----------



## Dillusion

Any news?


----------



## CurtisWright

Just catching up on this thread. This is a first class rebuild. I Love watching Pro's work.


----------



## jboriol

Nothing new lately, soon I hope! Battery tray is ready from powder coater so I can finish mounting the battery.

I am shopping for a gps unit in the $500-$600 range. Want something small but with sd card capability...suggestions?


----------



## nsbsurfer15

> Nothing new lately, soon I hope!  Battery tray is ready from powder coater so I can finish mounting the battery.
> 
> I am shopping for a gps unit in the $500-$600 range.  Want something small but with sd card capability...suggestions?


I just bought a raymarine a68 and love it. It will take the navionics platinum plus card and provides great clarity with no lag time. They are on clearance right now because the new model is coming out. The only difference is the new one is wifi capable. I got mine for less then half price from this site. Got it in a few days after purchase. 

http://www.getfeetwet.com/products/SKU-GFWA_149389_ZMRN-PART-T70200-GLD-RAYMARINE-A68-57-MFD-WITH--DOWNVISION-AND-CPT-100-DUCER--WHS-111__GFWA_149389_ZMRN.aspx


----------



## jboriol

> lamarsh wrote on Yesterday at 10:10pm:
> Nothing new lately, soon I hope! Battery tray is ready from powder coater so I can finish mounting the battery.
> 
> I am shopping for a gps unit in the $500-$600 range. Want something small but with sd card capability...suggestions?
> 
> 
> I just bought a raymarine a68 and love it. It will take the navionics platinum plus card and provides great clarity with no lag time. They are on clearance right now because the new model is coming out. The only difference is the new one is wifi capable. I got mine for less then half price from this site. Got it in a few days after purchase.
> 
> http://www.getfeetwet.com/products/SKU-GFWA_149389_ZMRN-PART-T70200-GLD-RAYMARIN...


Perfect, just ordered! Awesome price for touch screen unit. Thanks


----------



## nsbsurfer15

> lamarsh wrote on Yesterday at 10:10pm:
> Nothing new lately, soon I hope!  Battery tray is ready from powder coater so I can finish mounting the battery.
> 
> I am shopping for a gps unit in the $500-$600 range.  Want something small but with sd card capability...suggestions?
> 
> 
> I just bought a raymarine a68 and love it. It will take the navionics platinum plus card and provides great clarity with no lag time. They are on clearance right now because the new model is coming out. The only difference is the new one is wifi capable. I got mine for less then half price from this site. Got it in a few days after purchase.
> 
> http://www.getfeetwet.com/products/SKU-GFWA_149389_ZMRN-PART-T70200-GLD-RAYMARIN...
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect, just ordered!  Awesome price for touch screen unit.  Thanks
Click to expand...

Nice !! Ya, that price is pretty crazy


----------



## [email protected]

Any updates? I cant take the suspense...!!!


----------



## scsdiver

good looking rebuild!!! cant wait to see the finished product!!


----------



## Dillusion

Wonder what's going on with this project?


----------



## jboriol

Not much lately [smiley=1-tears2.gif] john is a small operation and more custom than production with limited capacity, so that's how it goes. You always hear that a major restoration like this costs more and takes longer than expected...it's true. Unlike restoring an older HB, this is virtually building a boat from scratch and there are no directions on how this all comes together. John's got to work on other boats to keep the lights on for his business, which I can respect. it's not easy to be patient and wait for an artist to finish a Picaso and i've definatley debated if a new hull would have been the way to go. But on the other hand I think this skiff will be very unique when it's done and the suspense is fun when i'm not utterly frustrated to no end. 

So for now I will just clean and re-organize my fishing gear again while enjoying a frosty beaverage, and repeat!
If anybody in FLC needs someone to poll them around let me know!


----------



## jboriol

Front hatch 









Thinking about cushions, what do you guys think about the SeaDeck Harry Spear uses in some of his skiffs?  I like the fact it wont fly out while trailering, but my dog is in the skiff with me at times and I wonder if his nails would destroy the seat?









Did some doodling last weekend and came up with a new logo and reg numbers.  Luke on MS helped make them happen, and I like how they turned out.  Good price, easy to work with and speedy, I would recommend him!


----------



## grovesnatcher

Looks cool I love our banana river and it's neat your skiff was born here, and is being brought, back to life here. Thanks for sharing the build


----------



## BayStYat

you gonna bring this to the MS Gulf Coast? Beautiful......


----------



## fishicaltherapist

DO NOT let Yat get close to that gorgeous skiff !!!   You will come back to Fl with a Caimen! ;D Get the Seadek, trim the dog's nails,GET THE SKIFF, go slime it! BEST of times in your future!


----------



## hookemdano

I put my hands all over a Spear skiff that Little dragged through town last year. Beautiful boat but the seadek seemed about as soft as no cushion at all. Would not work for my bony a%%. I recommend one oversized cushion and wife can use it to chill on the bow while you pole.


----------



## ifsteve

Gonna be one sweet skiff when she's finished. Pole like a dream, get really skinny, and look awesome to boot!


----------



## jboriol

Thanks guys...

Might be some confusion, but picture above is not my skiff I was just asking about the seat cushion on it.  Sounds like seat cushions make more sense for the wife!  

Ironically that is the skiff I had priced and was going to buy before deciding to redo mine.  I can only hope mine turns out that sweet.  Still working on mine, will be finished some time this summer I hope.

I will be bringing it back to The MS Coast I'm sure! Don't be surprised to see me up there on July 4th.


----------



## ifsteve

Hope to see you then. We are going to be down mid June to mid July. Maybe we can get your whole family out for a run on the bay boat.

And the Vantage is always ready for a marsh trip.


----------



## Net 30

Forget the SeaDek…it's like sitting your azz on bare fiberglass.  

Take a look at C-Cushions.  Chittum uses them on all their skiffs and they are the real deal. I have them on my skiff and they have no seams, don't stain or bottom out and are firm but still soft. Go with the thicker version.

http://www.ccushions.com/marine.htm


----------



## johnbw620

I've got the Seadeck and agree it's nowhere near as soft as a regular cushion - but I like the look, and its for sure more comfortable than bare glass.  Can't comment on its resistance to dog paws


----------



## grovesnatcher

How the banana coming along? You could of birthed a baby by now  hopefully she's still coming along? Love to see some new pics


----------



## jboriol

> How the banana coming along? You could of birthed a baby by now Smiley hopefully she's still coming along? Love to see some new pics


 Still very much plan to finish the skiff, sadly just not had any progress lately. 

Thanks for the info on the seats, I'm going with the Ccushions, as soon as I have a deck to measure the size.


----------



## gheenoelotide

interested in those logos you are having made, who is Luke and how can I get in touch with him? love those fonts


----------



## jboriol

PM Lwalker on MS and he will get you some nice decals. He was excellent to work, resonable on price and very quick. I ordered both sides the same and they should have been mirror image so the tail faced foward. He sent it to me for just shipping, which was very cool of him.


----------



## ifsteve

Luke did the decals for me for my new bay boat. I also had several shirts done too. The guys is great to work with AND his prices are simply unbeatable. Can't recommend him enough!


----------



## LWalker

I just saw this. Man, thanks guys! lawrenceg, just private message me on here if you need something.


----------



## jboriol

Teaser...


----------



## jboriol

After a break in the action the skiff is getting some love...

















New decks and side console support being fabricated 

































Template of decks, gunnels and cockpit

































Cutting down the bulkheads to build rod racks and tubes and get ready to fit decks

























All for now...


----------



## ifsteve

Looking good my friend. Cant wait to see and fish on her in person!


----------



## devrep

is the raised transom to allow use of a long shaft motor?


----------



## jboriol

> is the raised transom to allow use of a long shaft motor?


No deadrise at stern so the transom is higher to make up the 3"-4".  If you look at the Dolphin Renegade it is the same way vs. the Dolphin Super Skiff with deadrise which doesn't have the raised transom.

Some new pics from Glasser!  Got the new 20gal tank from BluePoint, built side console support and finished rod racks.  Also built the mid bow locker bulkhead wedges to support the hatch.  Casting platform off to BluePoint to lower by 2" and tighten up the footprint, and weld on a tab for the push pole holder so it's not mounted on the platform.
  

























































Starting to look like a skiff now...another few weeks!


----------



## Godzuki86

Looks good! Is that a normal size tank for this size boat?


----------



## jboriol

Yes, tank is a bit larger than I originally planned but won't fill it all the way unless I'm on a multi day adventure in the 10k islands or enp and then I'll be glad I have it. Front locker is large enough to drop a 150lbs tuna in so I'm good on room. Maverick 17 HPXS is 19 so I had to 1 up them[ch128527]

It will be powder coated white.


----------



## 420chevy

Man am I glad I found this thread! This thing is looking beautiful!!! I absolutely love everything you are doing here!

I have done a lot of glass work in my day, and I am going to attempt to do a restoration that will hopefully come out alright. I will be using this thread as a template! I've only used wood when glassing on boats, which is heavy. What did you use for the bulkheads and what are you using for the deck?


----------



## jboriol

> What did you use for the bulkheads and what are you using for the deck?


 
Thanks for checking it out.  All the decks and bulkheads are CoreCell composite.  Penske for rod racks and transom.  No wood in this build, using wood is fine but I really wanted this build to be crazy light and long lasting.

Over the weekend I went to Glasser's shop to take a look at the progress and I'm starting to see how it will come together now.  Rod tubs next and then flip the hull for some paint.  Also threw on the decals to see how they look, got an extra one for the Yeti too.  SeaDeck next.  Very happy with how it is all turning out.  


















Glassing rod racks and supports









Gelcoat & primer going on


----------



## ifsteve

Looking awesome buddy! Cant wait to see the finished product....in person!


----------



## devrep

So this has been in Glasser's shop for 9 or 10 months? Is this normal? Not being critical, just been thinking about having some cosmetic work done on my Silver King now that I have a 2nd skiff. Not sure I have that kind of patience


----------



## jboriol

> So this has been in Glasser's shop for 9 or 10 months? Is this normal? Not being critical, just been thinking about having some cosmetic work done on my Silver King now that I have a 2nd skiff. Not sure I have that kind of patience


Fair question, I am not patient enough to wait 10 months either as my wife will attest! That said, my project is unique and like building a skiff from scratch where there are no plans for how it comes together. I planned this for years and talked to numerous shops about the rebuild and IMHO there are only 2 or 3 people in Florida that I would have even considered for a major build like this. 

Quite different from some cosmetic work, so it's a little apples to oranges to compare the two. There were a few months where it sat and I was not happy, but Glasser and I discussed his challenges and he is now on a mission and getting it done. When it sat, he was ramping up his shop for the new skiff he is launching, trying to finish up some other work and needed more help which he has worked out. Bump in the road, but I'm pleased that this skiff is being built to such a high level of quality and attention to detail that it will no doubt last another 35 years.

I would suggest you talk to john about scope, schedule and budget and see if it's a good fit. Feel free to pm me with any additional questions.


----------



## devrep

Thanks. I'm enjoying your build and think that's a great platform. reviving great old boats is a worthy endeavor and to me is much more satisfying than buying a new one.


----------



## jboriol

Cockpit and lockers sanded and ready for AWGRIP.  Matterhorn white lockers and hatch undersides and ice blue cockpit. 










Skiffin...thanks.  Coming soon to a marsh near you!


----------



## cutrunner

Man that's gunna be nice. Awlgrip inside a hatch makes it so easy to clean


----------



## ifsteve

lamarsh, are you sure you want to run that pretty thing in our spots? Its going to get mud and oyster rash on it. Kind of like taking your Ferrari on a four-wheel drive trek.....lol


----------



## jboriol

We are making some progress over the past week!

Added flotation foam to the bow and a weep for the water to drain from the pop up bow light and pop up cleat if I do one.


































Rod tubes sized and fabricated











Aft locker, bulkheads and cockpit gelcoated and ready for AWLGRIP


----------



## trplsevenz

jboriol said:


> Cockpit and lockers sanded and ready for AWGRIP. Matterhorn white lockers and hatch undersides and ice blue cockpit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skiffin...thanks. Coming soon to a marsh near you!


Do you know if that is straight gelcoat he is rolling on and then sanding fair or is it a fairing primer? It looks to be gel, but not sure if he mixes anything with it.


----------



## Net 30

Looking nice. 

Question - In some of your pics it looks like the cockpit is much smaller than other skiffs this size? How much space do you have between the rear and forward bulkheads?


----------



## jboriol

Thanks guys!



> Do you know if that is straight gelcoat he is rolling on and then sanding fair or is it a fairing primer? It looks to be gel, but not sure if he mixes anything with it.


Gelcoat

Net - Given a blank slate I wanted to right the wrongs of the Dolphin 16 that IMHO has a small front deck, especially when you throw on a casting platform. So I went with a Caimen/Lostman like front bow at 7'. Couple benefits I thought for larger front deck: 1) I wanted to make this a fly fishing platform, and have a have a ton of room for fly line and line tamer. 2) be able to have my kids get on the bow to fish without smacking each other, 3) wanted as much dry storage as possibe for longer overnight trips and the weekends on the sandbar. This leaves 5'4" from front bulkhead to rear bulkhead, which should work out well. I should have room for yeti 45 in front of console or bean bag for cruising. I agree some of the picture angles made me wonder, but I really like that it will fish like a larger skiff, I won't need to have the casting platform on the front hatch and will still have room for a line tamer basket in font of the large front casting platform or yeti.

On another note, I was reading Chris Morejohn's blog and ran across a little vintage skiff history about this skiff's future cousins for those of you who like the classics. From his blog:

_The Super Skiff hulls incorporated all my previous knowledge of core building and were finely detailed. During this time Steve Huff came to my shop to hire me to help him lay up his own hull in Homestead. By this time Super Skiff did not want the mold out of their sight. The boat that Scott Deal learned about pressure waves, in the late eighties, was this boat.
Steve Huff finished his boat just the way I like my own personal boats - strong, simple and to the point.
I believe the interior detailing, hatch channels and over-all looks of both the 17’s and Super Skiffs played a role in Scott Deal’s push with flats boats marketing. What he and others did not pay attention to was in the details of construction. Light-weight, mass produced boats designed and styled for multiple sales do not lend itself to long term boat life if not built right. Scott took the Super Skiff idea and tweaked it into the Mirage. From the time he bought Hewes Maverick I do not believe he designed a boat from scratch. That would all change much later when HELLS BAY BOATWORKS and the “Whipray” came on the scene. Then he was forced to. I am getting ahead of the story. http://chrismorejohn.blogspot.com/2014_06_01_archive.html_

As I understand it, Chris actually used the larger 17 Super Skiff hulls and then built out the interiors for his clients and used the knowledge gained to eventually design the HB Whip. I got married in Key West and rode in a Maveric Mirage II and was hooked. I sold my center console shorty after that trip and wanted a poling skiff ever since, and that was in 2003. When I picked up this skiff the previous owner told me the hull was basially a throwaway hull but I thought it would be a fun project. I had no idea what this skiff was or how much this skiff played a role in the skifffs that we all drool over today. Pretty facinatinig evolution on these skiffs, and pretty cool to do something similar and like above build it strong, simple and to the point!

So, on to the good stuff -
Tank powdercoat done, coat of ice blue gelcoat going in cockpit so scratches in ice blue Alwgrip won't show as easily. First look at color, so now I need to decide about carpet and SeaDeck color combos and locations. I'm leaning toward gray carpet for undergunnels and brushed grey over ice blue or brushed ice blue over white for Yeti, and poling/casting platform. Very clean and simple! I'm trying to avoid glitz and glam and too much crap in my skiff!
























OK..now I'm getting seriously anxious to see this thing in final form!


----------



## ifsteve

I am getting serious about fishing on her in her finished form!!!


----------



## jboriol

Matterhorn white Awlgrip in front and rear hatch areas









Rod tubes glassed in.


----------



## jboriol

Hull flipped, bye bye yellow!


----------



## jboriol




----------



## Gramps

I'll always remember the yella boat from Boudreaux's!


----------



## devrep

Gramps said:


> I'll always remember the yella boat from Boudreaux's!


come on, banana = yellow!


----------



## Guest

boats looking good. when do you expect to get it back?


----------



## jboriol

devrep said:


> come on, banana = yellow!


I know there is some history tied the yellow, but nothing lasts forever! I've thought about a few different colors, but I'm sticking with my first pick.

Gramps...get the Hobie back together and we should try round 2 at Boudreaux's this winter!

I hope to have the skiff back in the next few weeks and then I have to do rig it and service the engine so most likely I'm looking at some time in October to have her in the water.


----------



## jboriol

Getting rid of some blisters and some soft spots in the hull, then sand, sand, and sand some more before primer and paint.


----------



## HialeahAngler

Awesome skiff


----------



## jboriol

HialeahAngler said:


> Awesome


 Thank You!

After some serious body work, we see the first glimpse of life after yellow...





































And *FINALLY*...she's got some new ice blue and some shine!
































Really happy with how it's coming out, would be even happier to see it in the water some time soon!


----------



## Whiskey Angler

Man! It is looking gorgeous!


----------



## Gramps

Wow what a change. Loving it dude!


----------



## LWalker

Looks great! What kind of paint did he use?


----------



## Brad2048

Wowww looks fantastic!


----------



## devrep

Brad2048 said:


> Wowww looks fantastic!


Nice! Is that Awlcraft?


----------



## jboriol

devrep said:


> Nice! Is that Awlcraft?


Thanks guys...

Yes Awlgrip interior and Awcraft2000 on the hull, should hold up well. 
If anyone has used Awcraft, what is the best thing to clean it and what should you not use? I've only had gelcoat hulls in the past.


----------



## lowcountry88

looks amazing!


----------



## Dillusion

jboriol said:


> Thanks guys...
> 
> Yes Awlgrip interior and Awcraft2000 on the hull, should hold up well.
> If anyone has used Awcraft, what is the best thing to clean it and what should you not use? I've only had gelcoat hulls in the past.


I use everything from acetone to bar keepers friend to clean my awlgrip and nothing ever phases it.

With that said - I probably wouldn't recommend acetone lol. Stick with soap and water or bar keepers friend.


----------



## devrep

everything you need to know about cleaning Awlgrip and Awlcraft 2000:
http://www.awlgrip.com/support-and-advice/topcoat-maintenance.aspx


----------



## grovesnatcher

devrep said:


> everything you need to know about cleaning Awlgrip and Awlcraft 2000:
> http://www.awlgrip.com/support-and-advice/topcoat-maintenance.aspx


Looks good it's been a couple weeks since your last update is she on the water yet?


----------



## Net 30

jboriol said:


> Thanks guys...
> 
> Yes Awlgrip interior and Awcraft2000 on the hull, should hold up well.
> If anyone has used Awcraft, what is the best thing to clean it and what should you not use? I've only had gelcoat hulls in the past.


Great color. PM sent…….


----------



## jboriol

grovesnatcher said:


> Looks good it's been a couple weeks since your last update is she on the water yet?


Thanks...and NO and we are still not on the water yet.

Thanks for the Awlgrip cleaning info...


----------



## ifsteve

I guess when you invited us over to fish in April you meant 2016.....lol. All good things are worth waiting for!!


----------



## Limp Shrimp

I'm curious about rebuilding boats to the way you want them as apposed to buying a newer boat. Did this adventure end up breaking the wallet?


----------



## jboriol

ifsteve said:


> I guess when you invited us over to fish in April you meant 2016.....lol. All good things are worth waiting for!!


I now have a greater appreciation for those who are landlocked and boat-less! And yes, this has definitely been an unplanned sabbatical from my fishing career but I am blessed to have fished as much as I have over the years and with great fishing buddies like you. No shortage of WAITING...I think we could have built an aircraft carrier by now (we are seriously at 1/5 of the time, I looked it up). 



Limp Shrimp said:


> I'm curious about rebuilding boats to the way you want them as apposed to buying a newer boat. Did this adventure end up breaking the wallet?


This adventure continues to break the wallet...it's like any other passion. Depending on the cost basis that you have in the project boat, the scope of the rebuild and your situation if might or might not break the bank. You can do a budget minded redo or go all out. I'm somewhere in the middle and did/will do some of the work myself because I enjoy doing projects. As far as rebuilding using a shop, the really good guys are in the $90-$100/hr range so depending on what you need done it can get very expensive. If you can do some of the work yourself or have contacts in the biz then it might be worth it for you. Its all about getting a good deal on the project hull and starting with a hull that has potential to perform for the type of fishing that you do and that is really rare to find. A newer skiff offers the latest advances, so you are also working with antiquated tech and dumping even more money into it. So if start with a turd of a hull and you polish a turd...you just have an expensive turd with a nice Awlgrip paint job! 

For example restoring a

1964-1/2 Mustang









vs.

1964 Oldsmobile Wagon









In any event, I would not plan on a rebuild unless you have some skills + time + cash. But it is very rewarding at the end of the day!


----------



## jonny

jboriol said:


> I now have a greater appreciation for those who are landlocked and boat-less! And yes, this has definitely been an unplanned sabbatical from my fishing career but I am blessed to have fished as much as I have over the years and with great fishing buddies like you. No shortage of WAITING...I think we could have built an aircraft carrier by now (we are seriously at 1/5 of the time, I looked it up).
> 
> 
> This adventure continues to break the wallet...it's like any other passion. Depending on the cost basis that you have in the project boat, the scope of the rebuild and your situation if might or might not break the bank. You can do a budget minded redo or go all out. I'm somewhere in the middle and did/will do some of the work myself because I enjoy doing projects. As far as rebuilding using a shop, the really good guys are in the $90-$100/hr range so depending on what you need done it can get very expensive. If you can do some of the work yourself or have contacts in the biz then it might be worth it for you. Its all about getting a good deal on the project hull and starting with a hull that has potential to perform for the type of fishing that you do and that is really rare to find. A newer skiff offers the latest advances, so you are also working with antiquated tech and dumping even more money into it. So if start with a turd of a hull and you polish a turd...you just have an expensive turd with a nice Awlgrip paint job!
> 
> For example restoring a
> 
> 1964-1/2 Mustang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs.
> 
> 1964 Oldsmobile Wagon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any event, I would not plan on a rebuild unless you have some skills + time + cash. But it is very rewarding at the end of the day!


In the end you have saved a very valuable piece of skiff history. And that sir is priceless. And with John' s skilled craft it will be good for another 20-30 years. Like you said picking the right hull is the first step. Can't wait to see it on the water. I think you caught John at a very busy time. Along with his move and building the new shop up. And all the hassles that go with that.


----------



## jboriol

Deck going on, made some changes to the platform made it shorter, tightened the footprint and added a tab for a Tibor push pole holder. Glasser has a few tweaks to make the deck gunnels and rod racks line up properly, and the front hatch needs to be glassed in but its coming together.


----------



## jonny

jboriol said:


> Deck going on, made some changes to the platform made it shorter, tightened the footprint and added a tab for a Tibor push pole holder. Glasser has a few tweaks to make the deck gunnels and rod racks line up properly, and the front hatch needs to be glassed in but its coming together.


Looking good! I like that platform what boat did it come off of?


----------



## Net 30

Looking good.

Hopefully you'll get her back and be fishing by Easter…….


----------



## jboriol

jonny said:


> Looking good! I like that platform what boat did it come off of?


Thanks...it's the original platform for this skiff that I had build by East Cape in 2010, but made a few tweaks.


----------



## jboriol

Some solid progress on the top cap, cockpit flange, hatches and deck hardware.

Dry storage hatch with drain stubs into cockpit.

























Gelcoat underside of deck, will also be hit with a coat of Awlgrip. Nice details that you don't see in most production skiffs. No mold and funk under the deck! 









Shark eyes would not work in this application due to the flare of the hull, so Glasser went with a tried and true ss flip up light and put a through-hull drain underneath.

















New Yam binnacle, and Hyd steering helm being fitted.


----------



## Backwater

Very nice!


----------



## jboriol

Well we are getting closer, picking the skiff up by 12/18/15 (yes this year guys!!!). Went by John's shop this morning and the drool is still hanging from my mouth. This is the first time I can really see what it's going to look like and it is exactly how I visualized it when I started planning this project. Glasser's work looks amazing.

Heading to the Mississippi Coast for the holidays and will bring her with me to start rigging. No fishing this time, but soon...very soon! The motor has not run in over a year, so a little nervous to run it before getting the engine serviced.

Now to catch you up...

Cockpit non-skid getting done.




































The deck gel coated and getting ready to be fitted.



















Fuel tank fittings and hoses and bow light pre-wiring before the deck goes on.

















Deck with ice blue Awlgrip. 









Hatches, underside and inside locker matterhorn white Awlgrip.

















Some hardware installed.

















And finally she is back in one piece!!!! Hull and deck bonded together so its monolithic vs. mechanically fastened. Subtle detail, but it should give it a very solid feel on the water. Test fit the poling platform and c-cushion seat to make sure it all works.

































Will get some rigging done over the holidays, then rubrail, seadek for the under the gunnels and platform, and off to the mechanic to have the engine serviced. 
Anyone have a recommendation for a Yamaha guy in Orlando or the surrounding area?


----------



## Dawhoo

That is a beautiful boat, enjoyed the thread.


----------



## el9surf

Wow, what a transformation! Are you installing a new rub rail?


----------



## ifsteve

Looking totally awesome my friend.Can't wait to see it up close and personal.


----------



## tomahawk

Pure awesomeness!


----------



## Net 30

I'll bet you don't miss that ol' yellow color at all…looks great!


----------



## J-Dad

Looking great - pretty cool that you took it on.


----------



## grovesnatcher

jboriol said:


> Well we are getting closer, picking the skiff up by 12/18/15 (yes this year guys!!!). Went by John's shop this morning and the drool is still hanging from my mouth. This is the first time I can really see what it's going to look like and it is exactly how I visualized it when I started planning this project. Glasser's work looks amazing.
> 
> Heading to the Mississippi Coast for the holidays and will bring her with me to start rigging. No fishing this time, but soon...very soon! The motor has not run in over a year, so a little nervous to run it before getting the engine serviced.
> 
> Now to catch you up...
> 
> Cockpit non-skid getting done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The deck gel coated and getting ready to be fitted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuel tank fittings and hoses and bow light pre-wiring before the deck goes on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deck with ice blue Awlgrip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatches, underside and inside locker matterhorn white Awlgrip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some hardware installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally she is back in one piece!!!! Hull and deck bonded together so its monolithic vs. mechanically fastened. Subtle detail, but it should give it a very solid feel on the water. Test fit the poling platform and c-cushion seat to make sure it all works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will get some rigging done over the holidays, then rubrail, seadek for the under the gunnels and platform, and off to the mechanic to have the engine serviced.
> Anyone have a recommendation for a Yamaha guy in Orlando or the surrounding area?





J-Dad said:


> Looking great - pretty cool that you took it on.


John did a very nice Job on this rig. He's really talented. Hope you get on the water soon. Merry Christmas present!


----------



## fishicaltherapist

Glasser has done a phenomenal job on your skiff. Have followed from the start. CONGRATS !!!


----------



## jboriol

Merry Christmas and thanks gents...happy to share the build!



el9surf said:


> Wow, what a transformation! Are you installing a new rub rail?


Yes, ordered black vinyl one but I'm going to see what it looks like when it comes in to see what I think. I don't like it when they are wavy and I like the look of aluminum/stainless, but durability is a concern. I have two sons that will start learning to become little captains on this skiff.

I decided against bringing the boat to MS due to bad weather, so it's still at Glasser being tweaked. Finish work looks like it was popped out of a mold, just need to add hatch hardware and that's about it. I have some parts coming in after the holidays, then I still have to do some rigging and hardware work before wet testing her.

The latest...


----------



## jboriol

And just for fun...the before pics


----------



## el9surf

I would look into recessed piano hinges rather than deck mounted hinges if they will fit.


----------



## LWalker

Looks really nice! Cant wait to see it on the water.


----------



## pt448

jboriol said:


> And just for fun...the before pics


Amazing transformation. Congrats.


----------



## permitchaser

Awesome build. Can't wait for the slime pictures


----------



## jboriol

Thanks gents, got her home New Year's Eve. I could not contain the smiles the rest of the day! 

Did some work over the weekend and will post when I catch up. 

Happy New Year!


----------



## flytyn

I saw her when I picked up my skiff from Glasser in September. You could see the detailed work he was doing and knew the end result would have the Glasser Gleam. Congrats.


----------



## jboriol

After a few days of overcoming my fear of putting holes in the boat I finally got the nerve to dive in to getting her rigged. I have respect for those who rig these for a living...its definitely an art form to do it right.

Got her home and my boat dog approves, he is ready to get her in the water!









Started with the rubrail, went with a black Tessilmare rub rail kit from Jamestown Distributors. I'm going to take it off and knock down the track in a few spots with the roto-zip where you can see a hump from the screw head into the track, but overall it came out awesome for a first timer. Must be because the wifey helped out, definitely a two person job!

































Next, hook up the motor rigging, tabs, battery, fuel tank, bilge pump, hydraulic steering, Raymarine A68 and console. Wow, P.I.T.A.!
Castaway Customs did the undergunnels, rod racks and poling platform in brushed storm grey over black. Installed the c-cusions seat which is very comfy...thanks to Net30 for the suggestion!









Then a few cussing fits and frosty beverages later...

























Thanks to LWalker on MS who worked with me on some great new logo decals.









Got the main engine harness hooked up and she turned over, but still have to wire all the accessories and clean up the wiring. I'm pretty OCD when it comes to the wiring and I hate jacked up wiring jobs, every production boat I've owned had crappy wiring that I ended up fixing anyway. I guess I have myself to blame this time! Getting close to being done...another week and its off to get the 100HR service on the Yammy and then wet test her! Trying to get everything done and get in a shakedown cruise or two before mid Feb so I have a chance to sneak a LA Marsh trip in before the wind kicks up...good motivation to get it done!!!


----------



## TidalFly

this has been one of my favorite restorations on MS, fantastic job


----------



## LWalker

Looks great!! That seat cushion looks awesome? I am gonna need one of those! email inbound


----------



## Net 30

Your are one patient Dude. Congrats on getting her home and making the decision to do the rigging & finish work yourself. Looks like you'll have a one-of-a-kind skiff when all is done...very cool.

Treat yourself to one last thing - a custom wheel wrap for that finishing touch!


----------



## ifsteve

When you get back up here I have some new skinny water spots to show you. And maybe we might get lucky and fish a day or two when the wind isn't blowing 20 and the sun is shining....lol


----------



## Whiskey Angler

It looks fan-f'ing-tastic. My favorite thing about it is the shape of the cap around the cockpit and the side console - a weird thing to focus in on, but it is so pleasing to the eye. The under gunnels and rod holders look sweet too.

Great build. There will be a lot of jealous folk.


----------



## Brad2048

So killer! Looks fantastic. Can't wait to see some photos on the water.


----------



## jmrodandgun

Man that first oyster scratch is going to sting.


----------



## TidewateR

needs more cup holders! 

She turned out awesome! Give me a shout next time you head this way.


----------



## Zika

Very cool. Congrats on your "new" ride. Have enjoyed reading about your labor of love chronology.


----------



## devrep

Nothing like that new boat smell. Great job saving that old classic.


----------



## Backwater

Dude, it looks as good as a Mitzi right out of the box! You got the whole deal now! Got the boat, the motor, got the trailer.... Heck got the house, the truck, the wife, the suv for the wife and even got the dang dog! Ha! I'm sure there's a few guys on this site that'll trade places with you in a heart beat! Ha! 

Great job with the boat and thanks for showing us the progress from start too completion!  Many guys fall short and wouldn't see it thru, but you pushed and did it. Again, great job! Now go get it wet and all slimed up!


----------



## jboriol

Well I've been knee deep in wiring and tracing wiring glitches and about 85% done with the rigging, etc. Thanks for all the comments, very pleased with how it's turning out and blessed for sure!


----------



## mattmunz

Looks great! What did they make the deck cap out of?


----------



## jboriol

mattmunz said:


> Looks great! What did they make the deck cap out of?


Thanks...3/4 core cell + glass + gelcoat


----------



## jboriol

She's all rigged and ready to go! I'm shocked that everything works. Added some LED's for the hatches and cockpit, and installed rod holder bungee's. Filled up today with some non-ethanol gas and was happy she cranked up after not being run for a while. Having her serviced next Thursday and then the first test run! Dropped her in the water just to see how she floated...looks pretty skinny.


----------



## Dawhoo

Beautiful boat... That boat should last several more repowers before it's ready to be retired .


----------



## yobata

Niiiiice


----------



## pt448

jboriol said:


> She's all rigged and ready to go! I'm shocked that everything works. Added some LED's for the hatches and cockpit, and installed rod holder bungee's. Filled up today with some non-ethanol gas and was happy she cranked up after not being run for a while. Having her serviced next Thursday and then the first test run! Dropped her in the water just to see how she floated...looks pretty skinny.


I'm jealous.


----------



## tomahawk

Awesome!!!! How did you resist the temptation to fire it up and run it while it was in the water?


----------



## Whiskey Angler

I'd like to hear how that skimmer transducer performs being installed between the sponsons. I am thinking of installing one in the same location on my copperhead, but I was worried that it would not work in that position.

Your boat looks absolutely amazing.


----------



## jboriol

Whiskey Angler said:


> I'd like to hear how that skimmer transducer performs being installed between the sponsons. I am thinking of installing one in the same location on my copperhead, but I was worried that it would not work in that position.
> 
> Your boat looks absolutely amazing.


I'll let you know. Previous transducer was installed in the same place and I was at east cape and they had a Lostman installed the same way. Might want to sent Mel a pic of what you are thinking and he can give you some guidance.

Thanks for the compliments!

I sent the pics to the original skiff builder and designer Dave Exley. We've been texting back and forth during the build and plan to meet up to take her for a spin next month. Very cool to get a chance to talk skiffs and reunite him with his creation from 36 years ago!


----------



## jboriol

[/QUOTE]


tomahawk said:


> Awesome!!!! How did you resist the temptation to fire it up and run it while it was in the water?


One of my tabs in out and stuck in down position so I did not want to sink her first time out. So I just sat at the dock...like a kid at Christmas...starring at her. New one is in so after service Thursday I'll be out for test run this weekend

FYI-Low cost boating store has best price I've seen on Lenco tabs. Not sure what you guys have seen but it seems I only get about 5 years out of tab actuators? And I would suggest you change both together because when I change one the other seems to be next which can ruin a trip!


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch

jboriol said:


> I sent the pics to the original skiff builder and designer Dave Exley. We've been texting back and forth during the build and plan to meet up to take her for a spin next month. Very cool to get a chance to talk skiffs and reunite him with his creation from 36 years ago!


Now that is cool! Beautiful build. Congrats


----------



## ASB73

jboriol said:


> She's all rigged and ready to go! I'm shocked that everything works. Added some LED's for the hatches and cockpit, and installed rod holder bungee's. Filled up today with some non-ethanol gas and was happy she cranked up after not being run for a while. Having her serviced next Thursday and then the first test run! Dropped her in the water just to see how she floated...looks pretty skinny.


Beautiful Skiff! My Renegade looks like the same hull.
Is that sea deck on the bottom side of the front hatch?


----------



## permitchaser

Man that thing turned out great. Kinda miss the yellow banana look. But I'll get over it


----------



## jboriol

ASB73 said:


> Beautiful Skiff! My Renegade looks like the same hull.
> Is that sea deck on the bottom side of the front hatch?


Yes...it's where the Renegade got it's roots! It is Seadek.

I missed the yellow for about 1 millisecond! Thanks for the compliments Permit.


----------



## jboriol

Got down to Key Largo last month to test her out. The weather did not cooperate, but did get in one day of family fishing and cruising time. Overall pleased with how the boat ran, but will be getting some spray rails next. I was surprised how well it poled with the kids, wife and dog onboard.


----------



## ifsteve

Wow the boys are growing fast my friend. Hi to all and so happy the skiff turned out so well!!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

How does that 50 push it? I'm looking at another Banana River that I'll restore but I want it to be a bare bones, tiller rather than SC.


----------



## jboriol

Finn Maccumhail said:


> How does that 50 push it? I'm looking at another Banana River that I'll restore but I want it to be a bare bones, tiller rather than SC.


The 50 is the perfect engine with remote, but a 40 would be ok if going tiller. It has great hole shot even with three aboard and about 35 mph reasonably loaded. Good luck with the build.


----------



## permitchaser

Man that boat turned out great. Great looking family too


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

jboriol said:


> The 50 is the perfect engine with remote, but a 40 would be ok if going tiller. It has great hole shot even with three aboard and about 35 mph reasonably loaded. Good luck with the build.


Thanks for the info.

Your build turned out super nice.

My plan is to go super simple. Large bow deck, open bulkheads, poling platform, etc.

Do you find you need the trim tabs or can I get by without them?


----------



## jboriol

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Your build turned out super nice.
> 
> My plan is to go super simple. Large bow deck, open bulkheads, poling platform, etc.
> 
> Do you find you need the trim tabs or can I get by without them?


Sounds like a cool set up. IMHO tabs are a must to balance the load and hole shot. Good luck!


----------



## D. C. Ward

Is the deck material glassed? or is it just sprayed with gelcoat?


----------



## jboriol

D. C. Ward said:


> Is the deck material glassed? or is it just sprayed with gelcoat?


Glassed then gel coat.


----------



## jboriol

Skiff's ready for a little road trip...who can guess where? 
















Hint - redfish+gumbo+Abita Amber = Paradise. Simple math


----------



## rhettstark

Hopefully some big girls will be waiting, when are you planning on heading to Louisiana?


----------



## jboriol

Friday, short trip to Delacroix/hope dale. I lived up there so it will be fun to get back. A little early for the big girls, but don't know unless u go!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

That is just a beautiful skiff. If I can get mine to be half that look half that sexy I'll be ecstatic.


----------



## rhettstark

I love about an hour south of New Orleans, first cool front coming through this week hopefully not too much longer until they start showing up. Looks like you should have some good conditions for the weekend


----------



## permitchaser

jboriol said:


> Skiff's ready for a little road trip...who can guess where?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hint - redfish+gumbo+Abita Amber = Paradise. Simple math


I just saw this and recognized the map were I have fished especially Tazimina


----------



## jboriol

Finn Maccumhail said:


> That is just a beautiful skiff. If I can get mine to be half that look half that sexy I'll be ecstatic.


Thanks...look forward to watching another BRS get restored!


----------



## csnaspuck

Btw I saw your special on the skiff on project dream boat today. Absolutely beautiful! Hopefully one day I can take on a project like that.


----------



## RigaRoo

Just saw it last night on Project Dream Boat, great work on a classic Skiff!!


----------



## jboriol

csnaspuck said:


> Btw I saw your special on the skiff on project dream boat today. Absolutely beautiful! Hopefully one day I can take on a project like that.





RigaRoo said:


> Just saw it last night on Project Dream Boat, great work on a classic Skiff!!


Thanks csnaspuck & RigaRoo!


----------



## Seabreeze

Read from start to finish, a bit late but congrats.. What boat is the glasser building, you mentioned awhile back....Oh is that a Visla, you fishing buddy ?


----------



## jboriol

Seabreeze said:


> Read from start to finish, a bit late but congrats.. What boat is the glasser building, you mentioned awhile back....Oh is that a Visla, you fishing buddy ?


Thank you Seabreeze! Glasser is working on a 16.8' poling skiff and finalizing the top cap plug before it goes into production, looks like it's going to be a nice skiff. Not sure when it will hit the market, he said he was doing all the R&D now. 

Yes, my boat dog is a Vizsla. Loves the boat and goes nuts every time I hook it up.


----------



## Angel Sanchez-Figueras

Man................what an absolutely beautiful job restoring that skiff. Truly amazing. You have inspired me. I have an old Sears Gamefisher (I know......Sears sold EVERYTHING once upon a time.....) that looks like it was used for a chicken coop. I'm turning her into Cinderella and your thread will be my template. Thanks and congratulations. That is one humdinger of a skiff.


----------



## dgt2012

Well done, you have a legacy boat now, catch em up!


----------



## aquaking

awesome build, do you have any non-photobucket pictures? rebuilding a cousin to your hull and would like to see some more of your stringer and bulkhead arrangement.


----------



## yobata

aquaking said:


> do you have any non-photobucket pictures?


haha the bucket strikes again!


----------

